# Dian Tanaka



## Kroy (Apr 7, 2003)

Does Dian Tanaka have a web site and has anyone trained with her? I hear she's a great instructor.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *Does Dian Tanaka have a web site and has anyone trained with her? I hear she's a great instructor. *



To my knowledge she has never produced a Black Belt.   

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *To my knowledge she has never produced a Black Belt.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Yes, but I'm in love with her, that's what matters!


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 7, 2003)

... boy can she whack.  She owns a company and travels extensively.  It is not really reasonable to expect her to "produce a black belt."  Was this a slam directed toward Dian?  I really hope not, as she exemplifies a lot of good in the Art.  Although Edmund Jr. touts as the Ambassador of Kenpo, I certainly think Dian could equally claim that title.

-Michael


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *... boy can she whack.  She owns a company and travels extensively.  It is not really reasonable to expect her to "produce a black belt."  Was this a slam directed toward Dian?  I really hope not, as she exemplifies a lot of good in the Art.  Although Edmund Jr. touts as the Ambassador of Kenpo, I certainly think Dian could equally claim that title.
> 
> -Michael *



Was it a slam, you tell me, it's the truth.     Why is is not reasonably expected for her to produce any BB students?  

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 8, 2003)

I thought I had read somewhere that she had participated in some Kenpo seminars. Unfortunately, I am not sure if she was teaching or there as a student or both......



Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 8, 2003)

But I know for a fact she makes seminars, at least some of them, and when she drops into town here in Austin, she is always working hard.  It is her company, a high tech one, and I am sure you know the workaholic nature of a successful business in that field.  In the meantime.  What is the big whoop if she does not "produce" black belts?  Is this a new criteria, or at least a value you hold, to be associated with upper black belts?

I just never had that expectation.  I know lots of "Senior Students" who teach for others, and to my knowledge, have never produced a black belt.  Howard Silva for one, Dian, most black belt students who are in the same school as Association Presidents, etc.  Tommy Burks has me, but I came to him with a Black.  These guys were studying at the West LA school, and seldom would be the ones testing someone.  Look at Wes Idol, a great Martial Artist, but junior to Bryan Hawkins.  No lack of teaching time, but they are not "his students" to promote, even if he did train them. 

I guess I just don't have that value.  Although, I do want the quality Parker Black Belts, like Dian, to pass on the knowledge and share her experiences of Mr. Parker.  It does not devalue her rank, or the esteem that I hold for her, that she has not, once again - to my knowledge, promoted someone to black.


> Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo
> To my knowledge she has never produced a Black Belt.


Maybe I am missing something or we just have a different perspective.  I have worked out with her, and she is a good representative of the Art.

-Michael


----------



## Kroy (Apr 8, 2003)

I totally agree with Mr. Billings. I have nto had the chance to train with her yet but I'm looking forward to it. I hear only good things about her. BTW, great web site, very informative.:asian:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Apr 8, 2003)

Um...ah...I've met Ms. Tanaka a couple times, and she seems very nice. Further, from the tapes I've seen, she's a wonderful martial artist.

However, the post that started this string did refer to her as, "a great instructor." And while I do know Clyde, I too have to wonder how a great instructor can never have graduated any black belts...

Perhaps more generally, here's a question: what makes a great instructor? is it something different, in kenpo? can you be a great instructor in some other way than running a school/teaching students?


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 8, 2003)

Leave my girl Dian alone, she's mine, alright!!!


----------



## Ginsu (Apr 8, 2003)

> Perhaps more generally, here's a question: what makes a great instructor? is it something different, in kenpo? can you be a great instructor in some other way than running a school/teaching students?



To answer your question, yes you can be a great a instructor without owning/running or teaching in a school with a constant flow of students.

I think we would all have to agree to some extent that those things do not make someone a great teacher. I know several people that fit that mold of owning/running a school and they are some of the worst teachers and apathetic individuals I have ever met. That of course goes the other way as well. Many are truly great teachers/instructors.

A great teacher/instructor is someone who has a genuine love of what they teach and pass on. It does not mean that they must or want to teach all the time. It is a certain gift that all great teachers/instructors have that allows them to bond with many different types of students and also find a way to teach/instruct those that have difficulty learning in traditional ways.

They also have that ability to sometimes pass a little bit of that passion on to those that they teach. So is having taught someone all the material and how to be a Black Belt make you great? No, not anymore then not having taught someone all the material and how to be a Black Belt.

I am sure that are numerous other things that people can add or want to say about what it takes to be a great teacher/instructor, but I wanted to just touch on only a few of the really basic ones.


_Ginsu_


----------



## cdhall (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *...Perhaps more generally, here's a question: what makes a great instructor? is it something different, in kenpo? can you be a great instructor in some other way than running a school/teaching students? *



I have also been in a class with then Ms. Tanaka and she was quite proficient.  However, at that time I was under the impression that she was not a professional/full-time martial artist.

I would concede that Clyde was making that point even if he baited the hook as it were.

Nevertheless, even if Ms. Tanaka did not have a school, even if she was/is not a full-time/professional martial artist, I'm quite sure she can teach me a lot about how to do Kenpo and if she were here this weekend and we worked on forms for 4 hours I could see how I would come away saying "Wow, she is a great instructor."

That might be splitting hairs a bit.  Clyde might only consider someone an instructor if they teach regularly for themselves.  As Mr. Billings pointed out, there are lots of good people who teach, who teach for someone else under someone else and do not have their own "students" as it were.

Clyde, let me ask you because I am not on the boards enough to know this, but do you train with Mr. Tatum at his studio?  Do you teach?  Do you have some students who are yours and who do not receive promotions from Mr. Tatum?  Do you consider yourself an instructor?

I am thinking that you do study at Mr. Tatum's studio, that you do teach there, that you do not have any of your own students and that you do consider yourself an instructor/teacher/professor.

I also think you have a full-time job outside of Kenpo.

I don't see any of that as a slight.  I know I've seen at least one post here on MT where you have worked out with people who have said that you had a lot to offer.  

I'm not trying to be anything but inquisitive so please don't anyone take offense.  I'll be anxious to see what Clyde says. I see how the original question precipitated this issue but I think we can clear it up.

I just re-read rmcrobertson's post.  I think my question is similar to but perhaps more detailed than his.  Like I said, he put it well.  The original question could be interpreted many ways.  But I would ask for clarification from rmcrobertson. Can you teach students without running a school? 

For the record, I think you can be a great instructor and not have a school or your own body of students.  

I know at my studios, camps and seminars I have learned a lot coming up through the ranks from some men and women who were very good but who did not own a studio and who were not full-time martial artists.   I've also taught some lessons that have been very effective and I know underbelts have called me a good instructor before as well.  Context is important for this question.

Beyond this issue.  There is a Kung Fu guy here in town who won't let his students go to tournaments, seminars or otherwise be seen practicing outside of his studio.  He has over 100 Black Belts under him.  How do we evaluate how great of an instructor he is?

We know how he produces Black Belts. He promotes them.  We don't know "Why" he promotes them.  Mr. Parker always said Why was more important than How (I know this is a bit of a stretch).  So then "Why" is Ms. Tanaka, or anyone else, considered or not considered a great instructor?
:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Leave my girl Dian alone, she's mine, alright!!! *



Gosh, take a cold shower and calm down.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Gosh, take a cold shower and calm down. *




Well Put


Chicago Green 
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## cdhall (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chicago Green Dragon _
> *Well Put
> 
> 
> ...



Amen.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chicago Green Dragon _
> *Well Put
> 
> 
> ...



JEALOUS!


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *
> I guess I just don't have that value.  Although, I do want the quality Parker Black Belts, like Dian, to pass on the knowledge and share her experiences of Mr. Parker.  It does not devalue her rank, or the esteem that I hold for her, that she has not, once again - to my knowledge, promoted someone to black.
> 
> ...



Parker BB she's not, her original instructor, though she fails to mention this fact in The Journey, was not Ed Parker.    I never said she was not a good representative of the art,  I merely stated the fact she has not promoted anyone to Black.    I know it takes a symbiotic relationship with students to learn to teach well.    Having said that, a long term relationship with students is crucial for an instructor, at least in my opinion.    Though I have people I work out with, I wouldn't call myself their instructor, but when it comes time for rank, my name will be on their diploma as instructor should they choose to have it, and I would happily put their name on the family tree.   If they wanted no rank, then I share my knowledge with them, and they with me.      Most importantly, they share their inspiration for the art, which in turn, inspires me to become better at what I do.      

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *JEALOUS! *



How did you know lol

Hmm how do you know she is not seeing me hmmmmm


Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *JEALOUS! *



No, I've never met her. I have only seen her pictures. Although I must say that the pictures that i have seen she is cute.   But jealous - no.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 8, 2003)

I have never met her either.

But, I do think she is a very lovely woman.
I also admire a successful woman like her too.

Chicago Green
Dragon :asian:


----------



## Elfan (Apr 8, 2003)

Here: http://www.geocities.com/ikkorg/master_alphabetical_list.htm

she is listed as "Black Belts that trained jointly with Ed Parker & their Instructor."


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Here: http://www.geocities.com/ikkorg/master_alphabetical_list.htm
> 
> she is listed as "Black Belts that trained jointly with Ed Parker & their Instructor." *



Technically, I could also be considered a first generation student as I trained in the West LA studio with Mr. Parker as well.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Technically, I could also be considered a first generation student as I trained in the West LA studio with Mr. Parker as well.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



I have seen the video where you were testing for a level of brown with Mr. Parker and Mr. LeRoux.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *I have seen the video where you were testing for a level of brown with Mr. Parker and Mr. LeRoux.   *



Hey, where'd you get that, there were only a few people there filming that and my tape messed up when he was talking at the end of the test.    I like to have it on DVD one of these days.    BTW, I looked like absolute Dog S*** in that video, especially after one of the guys kicked me in the  sciataca (sp).    I almost passed out it hurt so bad.    Did you see Speakman and Albert and Big T and all those guys.    The dinner was a hoot afterwards too.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Hey, where'd you get that, there were only a few people there filming that and my tape messed up when he was talking at the end of the test.    I like to have it on DVD one of these days.    BTW, I looked like absolute Dog S*** in that video, especially after one of the guys kicked me in the  sciataca (sp).    I almost passed out it hurt so bad.    Did you see Speakman and Albert and Big T and all those guys.    The dinner was a hoot afterwards too.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Actually I only saw that part of the tape.  I think the whole test was there, but that is the only part I saw. I just wanted to laugh a bit.  Just kidding!


----------



## Sergio Jódar (Aug 4, 2003)

I worked out with her in Madrid IKC 2002. I love her forms. I think she´s a great kenpoist.


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

I had the opportunity this past Saturday to meet Ms. Tanaka, I found her to be friendly, warm, and gracious.  As busy as she was, she was never rude.  Unfortunately, due to the press of her duties, I was unable to obtain her signature for my _Journey_, this time.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 5, 2003)

I had the opportunity and the honour to work with Ms. Tanaka at Jeff Blay's camp in New York 2 years ago I think it was.  

She has so much power in the small frame of hers.  And an excellent instructor too, we were paired up in a session and she helped me out in a lot of things.  Some thing I will remember for a long time.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## ArnoldLee (Aug 5, 2003)

I had the opportunity to talk with Dian Tanaka and ask some questions about 4 years ago at a tournament.  She was very articulate, answered my questions and has these fists that hit you like ball peen hammers!  While people may have differing criteria about what a great instructor is I can assure you that she is one great practitioner of the art.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Aug 5, 2003)

I used to compete in Kata against Dian Tanaka in the 80's...

As soon as she walked onto the tournament floor...we knew that Dian was going home with the first place trophy.  Nobody else ever came close.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *I used to compete in Kata against Dian Tanaka in the 80's...
> 
> As soon as she walked onto the tournament floor...we knew that Dian was going home with the first place trophy.  Nobody else ever came close. *



I wonder who was training her back then?

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 5, 2003)

OK Clyde, normally I am with you on most stuff ... but this thing with Dian has me confused.  Is it something personal, did you not like her instructor, ah-hem.

She came out in the 80's with Bob Liles and some other folks as part of the migration of my instructor's school into EPAK, from the LaBounty/Kelly/Gary Swan lineage, directly to Mr. Parker.  She banged with the best of them ... I had the bruises to prove it, and it was American Kenpo she was doing. 

So what specifically is the issue here?  Enough snide comments, call the kettle by the color it is if ya got an issue.  Let's air it out rather than insinuate stuff.

It appeared she was part of that group along with Howard Silva, Barbara Hale, Bryan Hawkins and Jeff Speakman.  They were West LA school guys right?  So were you???  Or am I mistaken?


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 5, 2003)

Just to be clear--please don't shoot the messenger--what Clyde's on about is that she was taught by Mr. Tatum in this period.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Aug 5, 2003)

Sometimes we are too subtle for our own good.


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 5, 2003)

But Mr. Tatum was under Mr. Parker then.  I know they are "Tatum" black belts, but not limited to that necessarily.  In no way do I mean this in a bad way training wise.  Geez, laying on of hands with some ... no all of them, will certainly "rock your world"! I Promise!  I just don't distinguish a "Parker" Black Belt from a "Tatum" Black Belt, in terms of ability.  They can both do they system and move correctly.  That is why I thought it was a personal issue with Clyde!!!  Yo no se?


----------



## Kenpo viking (Aug 5, 2003)

Don't you have anything else to do then talking about if one have produced a black belt or not. Is that the way to mesure if you are a good instructor or not. Then you better start offering black belt in 3 years. 
Everyone has to do what they feel is right with out people saying this is right or wrong.
Ms Tanaka is a great Kenpoist. But I guess some can't stand it if they are not talking about them selfs. She has many years in the art and is a very respected Kenpoist. And let us keep it like that. She gives back to the art by teaching and participating in events and camps. I have a lot of respect for her. Find something better to do then throwing **** were it does not belong. Remember it will always hit yourself in the face sooner or later.

Respectfully
Ingmar Johansson:soapbox: :uzi:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 6, 2003)

I know Dian ownes her own business which may keep her from producing black belts. When I saw her last on the matts she was slapping the taste out of some one's mouth. I've seen her teach as well and I was very impressed. So impressed that I will be having her as a guest instructor at one of my future camps.

artyon: :enguard: :btg: :drinkbeer :cheers:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Just to be clear--please don't shoot the messenger--what Clyde's on about is that she was taught by Mr. Tatum in this period. *



So? I started with someone else before becoming a personal student of GM Remy A. Presas. I was still HIS student. I give credit to my first instructor yet it was GM Presas who did the most for my training!

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *1. Does Dian Tanaka have a web site
> 2. has anyone trained with her?
> 3.I hear she's a great instructor. *



1. No website.

2. Yes and I think she ROCKS!

3. Yes again.

Le'ts stick to the thread.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo viking _
> *Don't you have anything else to do then talking about if one have produced a black belt or not. Is that the way to mesure if you are a good instructor or not. Then you better start offering black belt in 3 years.
> Everyone has to do what they feel is right with out people saying this is right or wrong.
> Ms Tanaka is a great Kenpoist. But I guess some can't stand it if they are not talking about them selfs. She has many years in the art and is a very respected Kenpoist. And let us keep it like that. She gives back to the art by teaching and participating in events and camps. I have a lot of respect for her. Find something better to do then throwing **** were it does not belong. Remember it will always hit yourself in the face sooner or later.
> ...



I think you're missing the point Ingmar.    I've never said Dian wasn't a good Kenpoist or a good instructor, she is.     Dian is a 6th degree BB, which is  a very high rank in the Kenpo system yet she's never taken a student from white to black.   It may not be important to you but it is to me.   It shows a level of unmitigated committment to the art and to the student.      I have a few BB's under me as I'm sure most 6th degree's do, or should, to wear that rank.    If you don't have the time to teach a student/s for that period of time, don't wear the rank, it's that simple.       Teaching tidbits at seminars is quite different from teaching a student the entire curriculum and exploring  and sharing the nuances of this wonderful art with them.     As an instructor, I learn new things everyday from the students that probably never would have occurred to me had I not taken the time to get on the floor with them.     They inform me if I've gotten my message to them or not, and I'm constantly learning new ways to convey that message from the students, you can't do that just teaching at seminars.    You know, I could go on and on but I'll leave it at that, like it or not.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 6, 2003)

I had missed it also.  I am clear now on what specifically you were objecting to.  It is just a different value, or facet of the Art.

I just could not figure it out what was up with your evaluation/judgement of Dian ... or rather I saw the generalization not the specific, given I know a bunch of who I would consider "Larry Tatum" or ex LT black belts who are much more than "adaquate" Kenpoist ... in fact they all can hurt ya real bad, and understand the hows & whys of the system.  Dian is one of those in my opinion.  

But hey, I know opinions are like @##holes & everybody has one.  Our opinions don't have to agree for both of us to respect the other's position.

-MB


----------



## jbraxson (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *I think you're missing the point Ingmar.    I've never said Dian wasn't a good Kenpoist or a good instructor, she is.     Dian is a 6th degree BB, which is  a very high rank in the Kenpo system yet she's never taken a student from white to black.   It may not be important to you but it is to me.   It shows a level of unmitigated committment to the art and to the student.      I have a few BB's under me as I'm sure most 6th degree's do, or should, to wear that rank.    If you don't have the time to teach a student/s for that period of time, don't wear the rank, it's that simple.       Teaching tidbits at seminars is quite different from teaching a student the entire curriculum and exploring  and sharing the nuances of this wonderful art with them.     As an instructor, I learn new things everyday from the students that probably never would have occurred to me had I not taken the time to get on the floor with them.     They inform me if I've gotten my message to them or not, and I'm constantly learning new ways to convey that message from the students, you can't do that just teaching at seminars.    You know, I could go on and on but I'll leave it at that, like it or not.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> Dian is a 6th degree BB, which is  a very high rank in the Kenpo system yet she's never taken a student from white to black.   It may not be important to you but it is to me.   It shows a level of unmitigated committment to the art and to the student.      I have a few BB's under me as I'm sure most 6th degree's do, or should, to wear that rank.    If you don't have the time to teach a student/s for that period of time, don't wear the rank, it's that simple.       Teaching tidbits at seminars is quite different from teaching a student the entire curriculum and exploring  and sharing the nuances of this wonderful art with them.
> 
> Greetings Clyde,
> ...


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 6, 2003)

Dear Mr. Braxson:

First off, I should note in the interests of fair disclosure that I am a friend of Clyde's, I train with him, and he kicks my tail on a regular basis.

Second off, I hadn't known it was anybody in particular's Homecoming. But could you please explain what Clyde's kidding around about the lamented, departed Dun (you might read his last, mean-spirited post, since he claimed to come from your neck of the woods), or his goofy taste in gis, has to do with the saliency of his point?

Third off--and leaving Ms. Tanaka out of it, since I've met the woman once, briefly, and only seen some fairly-remarkable tapes--what do you think of his point? Shouldn't advanced black belts be teaching, committed to the art in that sense?

Perhaps on another thread. I really don't care for discussing this sort of thing under the rubric of some particular person's name, and I'm sorry I posted on this thread earlier.


----------



## thomp (Aug 6, 2003)

If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.


----------



## Brother John (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *BTW, I looked like absolute Dog S*** in that video, especially after one of the guys kicked me in the  sciataca (sp
> Clyde *



...you mean you look otherways sometimes???
Got any pics of that??

   
Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't know Ms. Tanaka in anyway, shape or form. I did read her part in 'The Journey' and was impressed by her story.

As to her being a great instructor or graduating a black belt: I haven't the slightest... but I'd still like to offer this (when have I ever let sheer ignorance of anything stop me from commenting something?  ...Clyde, you can run with that one.) ...
I feel this is no more than a matter of semantics:
Clyde stated a fact, one that it seems he feels is needed for a person to be thought of as a 'great instructor'... I agree with him. 

BUT, maybe she's a very competent/knowledgable teacher of Kenpo... even if she's never turned out an orange belt. (well, ok that's pushing it a bit...) No doubt she's this, and more... but in my eyes to be "one of the greats" at anything, you must have done it many times from A-Z.  A 'great' instructor would have taught a person to be a good yellow belt, and a good black belt. 

No doubt she's competent/knowledgable and probably a nice nice person.  

Clyde on the other hand.... is Clyde: Blunt as a sledghammer, no walking on egg-shells for anyone ever... I apreciate him for this; ya always know where you stand. Don't be upset that he pointed out a truth bluntly. It's Clyde. 

Your Brother
John


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 6, 2003)

Ms. Tanaka is a fine lady and spectacular martial artist. In my brief experience with her she is also an excellent instructor.

Clyde!!  I've spent far too much of my life in school.  I've had Kindergarden teachers who were terrific but never helped one student (directly) to graduate from school.  I've had Medical School professors who wouldn't survive one day in kindergarden but were inspiring to those of us who had the honor to work with them.  There is a place for all kinds of teachers and they all deserve our respect.  Ms. Tanaka has the ability to inspire others to learn more and seek to be better martial artists.  She also chooses a life outside of Kenpo and not to be tied to a school. I for one feel she deserves our respect and I can see that she has earned her rank.  

:asian: 
Jeff


----------



## Seig (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbraxson _
> [
> 
> Aren't you the guy who got up at Dian Tanaka's Homecoming, in a hot pink gi,  and asked for the internet character of Dun Ringill to step forward?  Maybe you shouldn't be making any judgement statements towards her, at least until you have some more credibility.
> ...


Let's keep it a bit more polite, especially this being your first post.


----------



## jbraxson (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Let's keep it a bit more polite, especially this being your first post. *



Polite?  What is the point of this thread anyway?  What possible good did Clyde T. O'briant do by pointing out that Dian Tanaka has never produced a black belt student.  Look maybe there's some jealousy over the fact that she is included in the Journey and Clyde is not.  Maybe it has to do with the Larry Tatum (yeah I'm aware of that story).  I don't know, but regardless you should have been moderating this thread a long time ago.  If Clyde wanted to discuss qualifications for a great kenpoist he should have started a new thread, but thus far he has only given reasons why people are not great kenpoists.  This doesn't seem to fit the positive image that you as the moderator wish to project here at martial talk.

YOU HAVE A GREAT KENPO DAY,

John Braxson


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpodoc _
> *Clyde!!  I've spent far too much of my life in school.  I've had Kindergarden teachers who were terrific but never helped one student (directly) to graduate from school.  I've had Medical School professors who wouldn't survive one day in kindergarden but were inspiring to those of us who had the honor to work with them.  There is a place for all kinds of teachers and they all deserve our respect.  Ms. Tanaka has the ability to inspire others to learn more and seek to be better martial artists.  She also chooses a life outside of Kenpo and not to be tied to a school. I for one feel she deserves our respect and I can see that she has earned her rank.
> 
> :asian:
> Jeff *



I couldn't agree more. 

And also a good instructor for you can be a bad instructor for somebody else.

But Clyde's still entitled to his own opinion


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *
> 
> But Clyde's still entitled to his own opinion  *



I agree.  My problem is that Mr. Parker clearly felt it was important to respect others for who they are.  Unless someone is actively hurting others its better to just keep your opinion to yourself. Clyde could have said that he holds the greatest respect for Kenpoists who are willing and able to shepard students from white to blackbelt and teach skill and inspire loyalty and enthusiasm.  He would have said essentially the same thing but placed a positive spin on his message.  I would have seen that his message was not just jealousy or mean spirited and he would have improved my respect for him while simultaneously helping me to understand his point of view. 

respectfully,

Jeff


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 7, 2003)

jbraxson was just "Banned" and I do not see other posts for him to be banned for.  What is going on with this, can we not challenge a Mod now (given Seig is a chat Mod, not Forum Mod) but still???  Something else must have happened behind the scenes, as we have seen much, much worse behavior from others who remained?


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpodoc _
> *I agree.  My problem is that Mr. Parker clearly felt it was important to respect others for who they are.  Unless someone is actively hurting others its better to just keep your opinion to yourself. Clyde could have said that he holds the greatest respect for Kenpoists who are willing and able to shepard students from white to blackbelt and teach skill and inspire loyalty and enthusiasm.  He would have said essentially the same thing but placed a positive spin on his message.  I would have seen that his message was not just jealousy or mean spirited and he would have improved my respect for him while simultaneously helping me to understand his point of view.
> 
> respectfully,
> ...



Everything isn't positive in life, get over it.    I didn't say anything negative either, I thought it was pretty neutral myself, Oh well.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *jbraxson was just "Banned" and I do not see other posts for him to be banned for.  What is going on with this, can we not challenge a Mod now (given Seig is a chat Mod, not Forum Mod) but still???  Something else must have happened behind the scenes, as we have seen much, much worse behavior from others who remained? *



It is because he was caught using more than one screen name on this forum.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *jbraxson was just "Banned" and I do not see other posts for him to be banned for.  What is going on with this, can we not challenge a Mod now (given Seig is a chat Mod, not Forum Mod) but still???  Something else must have happened behind the scenes, as we have seen much, much worse behavior from others who remained? *



*Admin Note:*
This is a copy of the email I sent to Mr. Braxson. I believe it explains everything.  The banning and blocking of his IP address has nothing to do with Seig.

Any questions, please send me a PM or start a thread in the Support forum so we can return this thread to its original intent.

Additionally, please keep this of a respectful nature.

Thank you.
Bob



> Hello John.
> Your IP was blocked as it was discovered to be the same as used by a "Troll" previously.  That, combined with other similarities is the grounds for the banning.  It is permanent. We will consider unbanning if you are willing to comply with the identity check that "Dun Ringill" was not. That check being as follows:
> 
> Photocopy your state ID.
> ...


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 7, 2003)

Understandable and timely response.  I was just suprised given the apparent cause and effect. 

I too think that it is time for this thread to die a natural death, or start a new one on "Parker Black Belt" qualifications, since that is what it has devolved to.  

Oss


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 7, 2003)

*Admin Note*
Mr. Braxson and I have had several pleasent email exchanges over this issue.  As a result of them, I have removed the block on his IP address.  His account will however remain locked. At this time he is not willing to send the information requested, and I do respect his reasoning for not doing so.

The erasoning for concern is as follows. Note, this is not all the info as to say it all would hurt our chances to either clear or confirm Mr. Braxson.
- IP address matches banned user.
- IP address is a static IP, not a dialup.
- Private information matches same banned user.
- Certain nuances of posts matched same banned user.

In a case like this where someone is thought to be a known 'bad', our policy is to require proof that they are not the 'known bad'.  This can be done in 2 ways.
1- Submission of 'safe to show' ID as indicated above.
2- Have a 'Known Good' vouch for you.

If Mr. Mr. Braxson can do either of those, we will be happy to reinstate his posting privilages.

He may not be anything more than a victim of a series of coincidences in which case, I am truely sorry.  I have to err on the side of caution though.

Hope that explains everything. If not, lemme know.

Bob


----------



## Elijah J. (Aug 7, 2003)

Clyde you changed your picture...why?  I sort of liked it.  

Elijah


----------



## True2Kenpo (Aug 10, 2003)

Fellow Kenpoists,

I wanted to note that there is a new article with Ms. Tanaka in the September 2003 issue of Martial Art magazine.  It covers defenses for front kicks.  Great article!!

I also just wanted to say that I feel Ms. Tanaka is an incredible woman who has and is contributing alot to the Kenpo Community!

With respect,
Joshua Ryer
IKKA


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *Fellow Kenpoists,
> 
> I wanted to note that there is a new article with Ms. Tanaka in the September 2003 issue of Martial Art magazine.  It covers defenses for front kicks.  Great article!!
> ...


----------

